# Obsidian 800D Frontblendenersatz



## Cheagor (18. Oktober 2012)

Moinmoin. 
Ich hab das obige Gehäuse von einem Freund erstanden. Diesem fehlten jedoch zwei der Frontblenden. Das wäre ja nicht weiter schlimm wenn ich mir nicht einen Stealth Mod für die Laufwerke bauen wollen würde. Und da MUSS ein Stealth Mod hin. Sonst sieht das meiner Meinung nach nix aus. Wo kann ich also 2 Frontblenden herbekommen? Ich habe nicht vor 40$ zu bezahlen wie es einem im Corsair Shop angeboten wird.

lg


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Oktober 2012)

Frage mal im Marktplatz nach, wenn du glück hast musst du selber nur den Versand zahlen


----------



## Cheagor (18. Oktober 2012)

Dazu bin ich leider noch nicht lange genug dabei. :S


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, kannst ja auch mal in anderen Foren nachfragen wenn du in denen lang genug registriert bist 

Wenn ich welche noch rumfliegen habe melde ich mich bei dir!


----------



## Cheagor (18. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre mehr als super!


----------

